# Under water view of my fish pond!!



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey guys me and a friend just finished Editing my Pond video , hope you like it!

[yt]NoHT5bgMbR4[/yt]

Oh and the water looks dirty underwater but on the surface it looks crystal clear!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

NOz you need to do it like this

[yt.]NoHT5bgMbR4[/yt.]
Do that but delete the dots.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

What's the difference?????


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

He asked how to do it in the reason for editing.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> He asked how to do it in the reason for editing.


thanks for the help dude ))


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Heres my new video it has more views of my pond in it  :
[yt]PI8cdc5hScg[/yt]


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice fish, but why didnt you just edit out all of the fail?


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Nice fish, but why didnt you just edit out all of the fail?


thought it would be funny


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

oh ok lol :lol:


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol ive had more replys on gaming forums than here


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

you posted that vid on a gaming forum?????


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> you posted that vid on a gaming forum?????


yep lol and its got less people than here


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Meh, we see fish every day. They don't. Show us something we haven't seen, THEN you will get replies.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Dragonbeards said:


> Meh, we see fish every day. They don't. Show us something we haven't seen, THEN you will get replies.


Ok you havent seen my pond ..... LOL!


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

hehe....LOL


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

pretty fish, lol shwanky aquatic video camera too


----------

